# Table saw mods



## lilreid (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a small (somewhat cheap) ryobi table saw. The current table just isn't big enough, and I can't afford to buy a nice industrial saw. Does anyone know of anyway to build a table top to accomodate my current saw?


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Which model Ryobi do you have?

I just junked out my old BTS10 and still have the table along with a bunch of other parts. Maybe you could bolt the tables together?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Mel

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, maybe take Dallas' parts and build a bigger,sturdier table with them


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Before you go to a lot of trouble, that may not work out well, check out craigslist for table saws in your area. In my area the older style craftsman contractor saws (cast iron top, belt driven arbor) are plentiful, and can be talked down to around $100. You will get a higher-end saw with the bigger top you are looking for, and it won't break the bank.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

NiceG316 said:


> Before you go to a lot of trouble, that may not work out well, check out craigslist for table saws in your area. In my area the older style craftsman contractor saws (cast iron top, belt driven arbor) are plentiful, and can be talked down to around $100. You will get a higher-end saw with the bigger top you are looking for, and it won't break the bank.


I agree with Mike. I bought an old Rockwell Beaver 10" for a hundred. Still works as good as the day it was made. The biggest problem with most of those small saws is the fence. None of the modifications you are thinking of will fix that.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Mel, Mike has the answer to me but if you can't get another saw there is always a custom sturdy wooden table or two on locking casters that will be multi-functional in your shop.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

lilreid said:


> Hey guys, I have a small (somewhat cheap) ryobi table saw. The current table just isn't big enough, and I can't afford to buy a nice industrial saw. Does anyone know of anyway to build a table top to accomodate my current saw?


ShopNotes has a fold up bench plan that might work for you???


----------

